# G Shock Going Blank?



## bagman

This is my first post on the forum so be gentle with me 

I have a G shock I wear for work, it's a Casio G-shock Wave Ceptor Digital Watch - GW-002E-1VER.

I've had it for a few years now but recently on several occasions it has just been completely blank? It has come back to life again but I was wondering if this was a common problem?


----------



## Iceblue

Welcome to the forum there is plenty of g shock love on hear so I am sure someone will have a answer or you


----------



## chris.ph

sounds like the battery connections are dodgy


----------



## bagman

I looked at the display for battery reserve and it always looks full?


----------



## Beeks

Was it off your wrist at the time or at night?

Mine shuts itself down when inactive or in the dark for a certain period of time


----------



## bagman

Beeks said:


> Was it off your wrist at the time or at night?
> 
> Mine shuts itself down when inactive or in the dark for a certain period of time


 I think the first time it was off my wrist at night and I noticed it when I went to put it on in the morning?

I work shifts and it has gone off once on a night shift on my wrist.

The light does not always come on either?


----------



## Beeks

bagman said:


> Beeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it off your wrist at the time or at night?
> 
> Mine shuts itself down when inactive or in the dark for a certain period of time
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first time it was off my wrist at night and I noticed it when I went to put it on in the morning?
> 
> I work shifts and it has gone off once on a night shift on my wrist.
> 
> The light does not always come on either?
Click to expand...

Sounds like it could be what I suggested then?

Surprised you wouldn't have noticed it before though if you've had it awhile


----------



## bagman

You could well be right, thanks. I will have to do some experiments


----------



## tcj

If you hold top left (usually) and go through the settings check to see if the ps (power saving ) is turned on.THis would make the screen go blank after a certain time with no movement.Touch any button to restore screen.


----------



## normdiaz

Maybe a dumb question, but have you fully read the instruction manual for your watch? Yours is a solar model, so the display going blank when deprived of light (either at night or if covered by long sleeves) and the power reserve is high sounds like normal behavior for the model, and the display will again be visible when the watch is again exposed to bright light. For some reason all Casio solar watch instruction manuals I've seen always caution the wearer to not cover the watch with long sleeves.

As for the light not going on, test it in a completely dark room. Casio's I've had haven't had very bright lights nor have they stayed on long. (I didn't even bother with them.)


----------



## apm101

tcj said:


> If you hold top left (usually) and go through the settings check to see if the ps (power saving ) is turned on.THis would make the screen go blank after a certain time with no movement.Touch any button to restore screen.


What he said. Mine does that, 5600 solar.


----------



## bagman

tcj said:


> If you hold top left (usually) and go through the settings check to see if the ps (power saving ) is turned on.THis would make the screen go blank after a certain time with no movement.Touch any button to restore screen.


Didn't know that one but just checked and PS is showing as off, shame that would have solved the issue


----------



## bagman

normdiaz said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but have you fully read the instruction manual for your watch? Yours is a solar model, so the display going blank when deprived of light (either at night or if covered by long sleeves) and the power reserve is high sounds like normal behavior for the model, and the display will again be visible when the watch is again exposed to bright light. For some reason all Casio solar watch instruction manuals I've seen always caution the wearer to not cover the watch with long sleeves.
> 
> As for the light not going on, test it in a completely dark room. Casio's I've had haven't had very bright lights nor have they stayed on long. (I didn't even bother with them.)


I'm a man, of course I've not read the instruction manual,it's not fully broken yet  I'll have to try and find it.

When the light works, it's very good,


----------



## tcj

On Google type in "Casio supportâ€.Go to watch manuals and type in the module number which is the four figure number enclosed in a box on the back of the watch and bobs your aunt.

Much easier to read than those little books supplied.


----------



## Docta13

my rise man turns of now and again put it back in the light and 'HEY PRESTO' as if by magic it re appears, lol


----------



## bagman

tcj said:


> On Google type in "Casio supportâ€.Go to watch manuals and type in the module number which is the four figure number enclosed in a box on the back of the watch and bobs your aunt.
> 
> Much easier to read than those little books supplied.


Thanks, I'll look at that


----------



## bagman

It is still doing it!!! On a night shift last week it went out and I couldn't get it back on, just had to wait until it came back on its own, very odd?


----------

